# WUHAN | Wuhan International Financial Plaza | 240m | 60 fl | 237m | 51 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.digitalwuhan.gov.cn/pc-25082-78-0.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 龙在天涯


----------



## gonard (Mar 23, 2009)

oooh twins, good location too, right across from the still not open minsheng bank building


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 龙在天涯


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By caohui


----------



## gonard (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice render! The site has had a lot of activity every time I pass.


----------



## Nuwan Malala (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 龙在天涯


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By caohui


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By elves0919


----------



## kubachrick (Jun 23, 2010)

Something there is surely u/c - is this phase of residential ?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 龙在天涯


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 武汉CBD


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By leiy


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

by elves0919


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By lqj


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By lqj


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By XX742000


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By elves0919


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By yyyxxx321


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-10-06 by LQJ


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

what about the twin?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

KillerZavatar said:


> what about the twin?


The "twin" is

WUHAN | Bank of China Hubei Province Headquarters | 240m | 42 fl | Prep 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1578845


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-10-31 by 龙哥


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-11-30 by RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-12-28 by mas1back 










2013-12-28 by RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-01-21 by evankid


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

amazing shot from the wuhan center thread, it looks so tall, can't believe it will only be 240m, since it is creeping up on the supertall next to it haha:


BarbaricManchurian said:


>


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-05-01 by feiqi


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

KillerZavatar said:


> amazing shot from the wuhan center thread, it looks so tall, can't believe it will only be 240m, since it is creeping up on the supertall next to it haha:


but still it looks so thin, next to its taller neighbour.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-06-20 by mt


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-10-01 by feiqi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-01-21 by 灭世王朝


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*30.05.2015*
by zhukov








*04.05.2015*
by feiqi



































*06.06.2015*
by whjuniorlei


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-07-31 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-09-20 by 灭世王朝


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-11-06 by evankid


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-01-23 from RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-02-07 from RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-04-10 by RickBlaine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-10-04 by evankid


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost complete :cheers::cheers:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-02-20 by TYE


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-05-05 by TYE


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous :drool:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-08-01 by 102201oscillati


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like the building to the left :drool:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by Saber on 500px


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by 汪小森_Lin on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

The mods never changed the title

This thread includes only one tower:
237 m / 53 fl










The left tower is:
Bank of China Hubei Province Headquarters
212,4 m / 42 fl








WUHAN | Bank of China Hubei Province Headquarters | 240m...


2016-09-25 by BLUE_SUN_CBD 2016-10-05 by whhb123




www.skyscrapercity.com















Both towers are completed


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

they got gorgeous


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I opened a poll  








Wuhan International Financial Plaza | WUHAN | 237m | 53 fl


on the right https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/wuhan-wuhan-international-financial-plaza-240m-60-fl-237m-51-fl-t-o.1262579/page-4 thread about the building on the left https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/wuhan-bank-of-china-hubei-province-headquarters-240m-42-fl-u-c.1578845/page-2




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

